# Does a cashed cheque show in an account history if it was never lodged?



## Struggling (6 May 2014)

Does a cashed cheque show in an account history if it was never lodged, just cashed?

I have cashed a couple of uncrossed cheques in the bank which were made out to me in the branch of which I have an account from a company who banks with the same bank (another branch). I can't see anything in my online account history but I don't know if it's registered in branch that I ever cashed the cheques.

A technical question for anyone with in branch experience.

Many thanks.


----------



## TarfHead (6 May 2014)

A cheque, if cashed, will show in the account of the person (payer) who wrote the cheque, i.e. the account on which the cheque is drawn.

If the payee of a cheque does not lodge the cheque (i.e. gets it cashed), it will not show in their (payee) account.

The payer will not have sight of how the cheque was paid, i.e. lodged or cached. Just that it was paid.


----------



## Struggling (6 May 2014)

TarfHead said:


> A cheque, if cashed, will show in the account of the person (payer) who wrote the cheque, i.e. the account on which the cheque is drawn.
> 
> If the payee of a cheque does not lodge the cheque (i.e. gets it cashed), it will not show in their (payee) account.
> 
> The payer will not have sight of how the cheque was paid, i.e. lodged or cached. Just that it was paid.



Many thanks, Tarfhead. I was more asking whether the bank (mine) will have any record that they cashed that cheque. Is it noted on the account in some way internally.


----------



## TarfHead (6 May 2014)

If your bank had to, they could trace how that cheque was paid, i.e. who cashed it. But there would be no record of that cheque on your account.


----------



## Struggling (6 May 2014)

TarfHead said:


> If your bank had to, they could trace how that cheque was paid, i.e. who cashed it. But there would be no record of that cheque on your account.



Thanks again. I think that answers my question. Therefore any query would have to start with the payer of the cheque. If I wanted to prove to my bank or anyone else that I received and cashed cheques to the value of X, then I would need to start with the company which paid me. 

The bank when cashing my cheque use the fact that I have an account with them as proof of identity but don't record the fact anywhere that I presented a cheque for cashing or received the funds?


----------



## TarfHead (6 May 2014)

From the way you asked the question, I would assume that the person/company who wrote the cheque would need to initiate the query against a cheque on their account.

In other words, you could not initiate a query on another customer's account.


----------



## 44brendan (6 May 2014)

Strange query. For a number of years now all banks have ceased the practise of cashing 3rd party cheques. These cheques must be lodged to an account. If your bank did cash a 3rd party cheque for you, then they will be unable to confirm that for you. You will need to revert to the drawer of the cheque.


----------



## DB74 (6 May 2014)

Struggling said:


> The bank when cashing my cheque use the fact that I have an account with them as proof of identity but don't record the fact anywhere that I presented a cheque for cashing or received the funds?



I would be surprised that the bank wouldn't have a record of who cashed the cheque TBH, otherwise you could cash a cheque anywhere and not just te bank where you bank.


----------



## RainyDay (6 May 2014)

44brendan said:


> Strange query. For a number of years now all banks have ceased the practise of cashing 3rd party cheques. These cheques must be lodged to an account.


Does this apply to uncrossed cheques? What about cheques made out to cash?


----------



## Struggling (6 May 2014)

44brendan said:


> Strange query. For a number of years now all banks have ceased the practise of cashing 3rd party cheques. These cheques must be lodged to an account. If your bank did cash a 3rd party cheque for you, then they will be unable to confirm that for you. You will need to revert to the drawer of the cheque.



Who is the 3rd party? Cheques were made out to me uncrossed and cashed by me in the bank with whom I have an account but not lodged. I needed to produce evidence of my account (account number) and proof of ID e.g. driving licence. Then the cheque was cashed. I can't see any reference on my online account as it wasn't lodged. I wanted to find out if the bank keeps any record of my presenting or cashing the cheques.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 May 2014)

The bank would know that the cheque was cashed. 
If it was cashed by someone else, they would have had to "endorse" it, i.e. sign it on the back.
As you did not sign it on the bank, they would know that it must have been paid to you. 

Do you need proof of it? 
The only way to get proof would be for the payer to get a copy of the cheque from the bank. 
This happens when a payee claims that they were not paid. 
It also happens when a payer makes out a cheque and forgets to whom it was paid.

Brendan


----------



## RichInSpirit (7 May 2014)

*Tax man*

If it's the tax man your worried about, I'd assume that every cheque does leave a strong trail.
Don't you have to show photo ID to cash a cheque over the counter?


----------



## Kimmagegirl (7 May 2014)

The bank will only have a numerical figure in their daily records amongst thousands of other numerical figures. They will also have photocopied the cheques passing through their system. This may have been done in their clearing centre.
As others have said the only way that a copy of this cheque can be obtained is by the drawer asking his branch to get it. The drawer will check the date on which the cheque was cashed from his own records and the bank will start a search based on the information given.


----------



## Struggling (7 May 2014)

RichInSpirit said:


> If it's the tax man your worried about, I'd assume that every cheque does leave a strong trail.
> Don't you have to show photo ID to cash a cheque over the counter?



Thanks Rich.

1. It's not the taxman but that raises a good point. 
2. You "assume" but no one seems to be able to confirm whether there is or isn't a link to the payee unless someone specifically initiates a search.


----------



## Struggling (7 May 2014)

Thanks Kimmagegirl. 

This seems to confirm what I suspected. There is no internal record attached to my account of me (or anyone else) having presented or cashed the cheques in question.


----------



## 44brendan (7 May 2014)

As per my previous post I am amazed that banks would still cash cheques as their own internal rules now require all cheques to be lodged to an account!!! You have no entitlement to a copy or details of a cheque given to you by a 3rd party. There will be a paper trail on how the cheque was pricessed and a photocopy of the cheque can be obtained, but only on request from the drawer of the cheque!


----------



## Kimmagegirl (7 May 2014)

44brendan said:


> As per my previous post I am amazed that banks would still cash cheques as their own internal rules now require all cheques to be lodged to an account!!! You have no entitlement to a copy or details of a cheque given to you by a 3rd party. There will be a paper trail on how the cheque was pricessed and a photocopy of the cheque can be obtained, but only on request from the drawer of the cheque!



Where are you constantly getting "3rd. party" from?  This is a cheque from a drawer to a payee only. Two parties. There is no 3rd party involved.

If a cheque is not crossed it can be cashed provided you are known or have an account.  A bank would expect you to have sufficient funds in your account to meet the cheque in case it bounced. As an ex banker I did this many times. As RainyDay says, what about cheques made out to cash or bearer?


----------



## DB74 (7 May 2014)

Kimmagegirl said:


> If a cheque is not crossed it can be cashed provided you are known or have an account.  A bank would expect you to have sufficient funds in your account to meet the cheque in case it bounced. As an ex banker I did this many times. As RainyDay says, what about cheques made out to cash or bearer?



So what happens if a cheque is made out to cash, the bearer cashes it and then the cheque bounces? Are you saying that the bearer then has the value of this cheque debited from their account? If that is the case then how do the bank know who the bearer is unless there is a note on the account or some other way of linking the bounced cheque to the bearer.


----------



## 44brendan (7 May 2014)

I am not an ex-banker. I am a current banker. 1st party is the drawer, 2nd party is the Bank and 3rd party is the payee. banks do now have a policy of not cashing these cheques, whatever about what applied previously!! A cheque made out to "cash" must also be endorsed and lodged to an account. The Bank will have full details of the account to which a cheque was lodged.


----------



## RichInSpirit (7 May 2014)

I've cashed some cheques like this too in (slightly) more desperate times. I was told by an assistant manager in AIB that I could do it. There is no issue with cheques bouncing as the cheque is from the same branch and the cashier just has to look up the account the cheque is drawn from. They'll know straight away if it's a bouncer. 
I did keep my own record of the transaction for the taxman of course


----------



## Kimmagegirl (8 May 2014)

44brendan said:


> banks do now have a policy of not cashing these cheques, whatever about what applied previously!!



Yet the OP says.  "I have cashed a couple of uncrossed cheques in the bank which were made out to me".

Strange that.


----------

